# Bridgeport milling machine 1941 - $450 (Westbrook, CT)  Plus a Hendley Lathe



## woodchucker (Feb 20, 2018)

https://newlondon.craigslist.org/tls/d/bridgeport-milling-machine/6475221105.html
Nice older Bridgeport milling machine 1941
very accurate Brown and Sharp collets some tooling available 
also 1915 Hendey Lathe fair condition 3 and 4 jaw chucks and collet set with draw bar
both have to go together 
you move!!! will consider offers
email phone # and concerns and i will call


----------



## middle.road (Feb 20, 2018)

Oh, why oh why don't they post pictures?!


----------



## Raybmarlow (Feb 20, 2018)

Wishing pictures where available, who wants to drive hours for a maybe ....


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

